

The Peltzman Effect - RiderOfGiraffes
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peltzman_effect

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I got to this item starting here:

[http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2010/07...](http://www.marginalrevolution.com/marginalrevolution/2010/07/my-
entry-1.html)

and here:

<http://timharford.com/2006/02/driven-to-destruction/>

